# Calcium deficiency



## K8rym (Oct 8, 2017)

Hello fellow dog owners, i own a 7 months old puppy and he is also my very first pet. A month ago i took him to the vet for his monthly vaccine and i was told that he needs calcium supplements (i was already giving him calcium, but i did not take in account the fact that the pills are 1 per 5kg, as i was still giving him one while he was weighing 17 kg.The vet realised that he needs extra calcium by the way his legs look, yet I cannot tell the difference.
Here are photos of him now, 6 and a half -7 month old . Could you let me know whether i should check with the vet or wait a little longer ?


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Sounds like alot of horse **** to me. Most puppy pictures I have seen (including my own), their legs look like that. 

There is a risk associated with high Calcium. If you are feeding a food that is meant for large breed puppy (say Fromm), then I would not give any extra calcium unless you want your dog to have bone issues. 

I'm glad you didn't follow the vets instructions blindly. Most of the time, owners and breeders know alot more than vets about their dogs/breed. 

Final note, you should reconsider going to this vet. You can't determine mineral deficiency by looking at a dog. Either do the blood work to determine it or don't advise patients. 

Alot of people on here have way more experience than I do, I'm sure they will jump on. 

Here is mine at about 4 months old.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Are you by chance in India, OP? We've had quite a few dog owners from India who've posted about vets that put puppies on calcium -- it seems to be the standard of care there, even though there are risks of too much calcium from supplementing. Did the vet review the pup's diet and the amount of calcium in the food already? Or review the calcium/phosphorus ratio of the diet after adding in the supplement?


----------



## K8rym (Oct 8, 2017)

Thank you for the quick reply, i am feeling a lot better know. 
I have been feeding my puppy adult dog food (canned wet food/meat) for about a week but generally he is being fed dry food.
Considering excess calcium is very bad, should i take 10 days off calcium for him? The vet said non stop since the incident
~your puppy looks GORGEOUS !


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Are you in India by any chance? Those vets seem to like to give extra calcium to large breed puppies for some reason.

If you are feeding an all stages commercial food, you are fine. And if your vet continues to push the calcium, then demand bloodwork for a definitive diagnosis.


----------



## K8rym (Oct 8, 2017)

No, i live in Romania , EU. There were no blood tests made at all. I will schedule some in the near future to make sure i am not giving him too much calcium, i also decided to put him off pills for ~10 days


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You need to know the calcium/phosphorus ratio. Not just the calcium. So make sure to ask for the equivalent to a Chem17 (That's the test in teh USA that will give you the results)

What food are you feeding? What have you been feeding?


----------



## K8rym (Oct 8, 2017)

Currently, i am feeding him dry junior food, roughly 600 g a day since he was 3 months old, and from time to time ( 2-3 times/ week) i get him some canned meat which is a 1.2 kg serving for his weight (24 kg). Also i sometime like giving him some cheese, tuna or chicken breast while i am eating as I cannot stand him staring at me.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Never heard of it.

Is this brand related to the Carrefour stores that SELL dog meat??
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/jun/14/carrefour-drops-dog-meat-two-supermarkets-china

I would suggest you stop feeding him when you are eating. You are teaching him to beg and reinforcing an annoying behavior. When he does that, take him to his bed and have him lay there.


----------



## K8rym (Oct 8, 2017)

Jax08 said:


> Never heard of it.
> 
> Is this brand related to the Carrefour stores that SELL dog meat??
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/jun/14/carrefour-drops-dog-meat-two-supermarkets-china
> ...


 Wow, that is shocking ! It comes from the same hypermarket yes, but thats the dry food, i was feeding him pedigree initially until the vet said it is actually poor for him and recommend me a few, this was an option. The wet food i buy him is from a german brand found in a hypermarket ?Lidl?. However i would like to know what is the best product out there for my GSD


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Can you get Farmina, an Italian brand of dog food? Here's their site for Romania: 
https://www.farmina.com/ro/

They have a large-breed puppy formula called "Puppy Maxi" in their N&D line. I haven't fed it, but it seems like a solid option produced in the EU (likely a better value than imported food from the U.S. or Canada).


----------



## aly1147 (Dec 18, 2017)

hi there, 
i have a similar issue here.
i just recently bought a gsd pup from Romania which in my opinion is in very bad shape as he is down in pasterns (flat footed actually) and overall appearance does not look right to me (i have had gsd for 15 years), i live in london (uk)
and before they have sent the puppy i had a chat with the romanian vet which suggested to send me calcium supplement.
unfortunately most of vets in romania treat their patients by the ear and recommend calcium with no checks being carried out first (eg: blood samples).
based on my knowledge and also as other members have mentioned calcium supplements can do more bad than good.
i think these vets are very desperate for monies and dont have a clue about what they are doing.
good luck with your puppy.


----------



## R_i_c_k_y (May 19, 2020)

im also having a same issue
can somebody help me


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

R_i_c_k_y said:


> im also having a same issue
> can somebody help me
> View attachment 561375



Yours don't look down to me. Maybe a little loose but not outside the norm. Feed a good food. And let him run in things like loose dirt that work those muscles and tendons.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

monthly vaccine?!?!?! 

For what?!?!?
sounds like he's more cash cow than dog???


----------



## R_i_c_k_y (May 19, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> Yours don't look down to me. Maybe a little loose but not outside the norm. Feed a good food. And let him run in things like loose dirt that work those muscles and tendons.


yeah i will do that😊 
i have a post on this issue with more photos and explanation, please check


----------

